# william j lightner



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

he is well known for his work with ofrn he didnt like the red nose color combos and they were getting too big for his liking so i red .what smaller blacknose [not that nose color matters] bloodline did he get into whan he moved to calorado


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [59171] :: LIGHTNER'S COLORADO IMP II


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

"Ancient Chinese secret" Or perhaps Irish secret, seeing that his father, grandfather and uncle imported pre civil war days. IDK


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Firehazard said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [59171] :: LIGHTNER'S COLORADO IMP II


and searcy jeff was his work.


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

thank you all so much i just seen searcy jeff s photo now im goin to do a bunch of reading.i was wondering about that for two years thanks again.


----------

